# Heated Grips for atv



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Been freezing my hands off the last few years and decide to invest in some heated grips/thumb warmer for my Honda rancher

Started looking at some online last night and they all look like they would work, don't really care to find out i made a bad choice, anyone have any recommendation 

Thought about heated gloves but decided i don't care to unplug them every time i get off my quad


----------



## flyting (Jan 22, 2010)

I bought a set of these and really have enjoyed them. Make sure the wires off the grip are on according to the instructions. They do not get hot all the way around. Made plowing and fishing much more pleasant.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks flyting, ill check it out


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Use these on both quads........


http://www.amazon.com/Symtec-215047...448155989&sr=8-2&keywords=Symtec+Heated+Grips


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

i have the same as encore has, been on my quad for 8 years now.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks
looks like I'm going to order one off Amazon


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

I have Polaris heated grips but no heated thumb warmers. I need that..... my thumb gets cold.


----------

